# fisch nachwuchs



## Rambo (6. Apr. 2005)

hallo zusammen,

seit ca. 2 tagen bemerke ich bei einem meiner fische (gold oder koi)
das er sich am pflanzkorb der seerose versteckt und dort eine weile
bleibt, dann schwimmt er wieder putzmunter rum 
kann es sein das er nachwuchs bekommt? woran erkennt man das ob
wische nachwuchs haben/machen/bekommen?
fressen gold und kois ihren nachwuchs auf?

merci und 
fürti rambo


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2005)

wie alt sind denn die "kleinen" ?


----------



## Rambo (6. Apr. 2005)

ich habe ihn seit ca. 2 jahren und da war er ca. 7cm gross heute ist er
schätzungsweise 20-25 cm gross

fürti rambo


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Apr. 2005)

Hallo,

für das Laichgeschäft von Goldfischen und vor allem von Koi ist es noch zu kalt. bei Goldfischen muß das Wasser schon mehrere Tage (und Nächte) hindurch um die 20 Grad erreichen. Bei Koi so um die 24 Grad. Auch werden laichreife Rogner (Fischweibchen) schon mehrere Tage vor dem laichen von den Milchnern (Fischmännchen) durch den Teich gescheucht. Das gehört zu ihrem Vorspiel und führt dazu die Damen willig werden zu lassen (damit der Laich ausgestoßen werden kann werden die Mädels mit Rammstößen traktiert - Cypriniden sind halt Sadomasochisten). Da dann meist der ganze laichreife Fischschwarm ausflippt ist es kaum zu übersehen wenn es so weit ist. Goldfische sind in der Größe laichreif, Koi werden noch etwas brauchen (Karpfen sind bei etwa 30-35cm so weit). Der eigene Nachwuchs wird von beiden Arten gefressen, daher bleiben ohne Zusatzfütterung in kleinen Teich kaum welche übrig.

MfG Frank


----------



## Jürgen (6. Apr. 2005)

Hi Frank,

deiner Aussage zum Laichverhalten der Goldfische muss ich widersprechen.   

Meine Goldfische haben dieses Jahr bereits gelaicht und das Wasser hat die 15°C-Marke noch nicht überschritten.

Koi laichen für gewöhnlich recht spät so Ende Mai Anfang Juni.... oder noch später. Allerdings selten im Alter von 3 Jahren.... die meisten lassen sich damit wohl eher 4-5 Jahre Zeit. 

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

vieleicht stammen deine Goldies ja aus Grönland. Da kriegen die Eskimokinder ja auch schon bei -10 Grad Hitzefrei  

MfG Frank


----------



## Jürgen (6. Apr. 2005)

ReHi Frank,

meine Goldies sind einfach nur GEIL   

MFG..Jürgen


----------



## Elfriede (6. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Frank, hallo Jürgen,

bei ihrer Vermehrung haben meine  Schleierschwänze  nicht einmal eine Winterpause eingelegt, obwohl das Teichwasser hier auf Paros sicher auch auf 12-15° absinkt.
Frank, ich hoffe, dass auch auf Schleierschwänze zutrifft, was Du über Goldfische geschrieben hast und dass sie somit ihren  Bestand selbst in vertretbaren Grenzen halten werden, da sie ohne Zusatzfutter auskommen müssen. 

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Rambo (7. Apr. 2005)

also angerempelt haben sie sich schon des öfteren aber nachwuchs habe
ich noch nie gesehen :-(
ausser von den schwarzen fischen und den fröschen 
na mal sehen ob es was wird


----------



## Rambo (8. Apr. 2005)

seit heute morgen sind es sogar 2 fische die nebeneinander in der ecke
liegen  was die da wohl machen??


----------



## Jürgen (8. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Rambo,

Fische ziehen sich nicht paarweise und diskret zurück um für Nachwuchs zu sorgen.  

Entweder halten sie an dieser Stille einfach nur ihr Päuschen ab oder aber deine Fische sind krank und fangen an sich zurückzuziehen. Mit Laichverhalten hat das jedenfalls nichts zu tun.  

MFG..Jürgen


----------

